# Why did I come on here today?



## Elbereth (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you ever asked yourself that question? 

*Why did I come on here tonight?*

Here is your chance to voice why you came onto TTF today!

It could be because you just read a tolkien book or saw the movie and was inspired to write....

or it could be because you wanted to see a friend...

or because coming onto TTF is a habit that has become a part of your daily regime. 

Whatever your reasons...you are here...so why not let us know why?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 27, 2004)

If the reason is for what the results of this poll show, then.... poor TTF!


----------



## Manveru (Apr 27, 2004)

my reason? teasing the _wraith_...


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 27, 2004)

Seeing my TTF-friends again, of course. (Assuming I have any...)

What did you think?

(And I didn't notice that it was multiple choice until after I had voted.  )


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 27, 2004)

Lhunithiliel said:


> If the reason is for what the results of this poll show, then.... poor TTF!


The problem lies in the way the first two options are worded:



> I just read a Tolkein book and was inspired to discuss Tolkien.


I _didn't _*just *read a Tolkien book, which is why I didn't vote for that option. But discussing the books is the biggest reason why I'm here.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 27, 2004)

well my reason is bluntly this i have made it my unannounced duty to be the wild card of craziness who is the essence of silliness and insane posting rampages, very seldom do i post anything remotely intelligent and by my post count u can tell i stick to the less important topics., i have been here a year and i dont intend to leave now.

hence somehow i maintain my personal quota of at least one post a day whenver possible.

plus i have lots of friends here...or i like to imagine i do.....

 does this make any sense?  

who knows...

*chases seagulls*


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 27, 2004)

I was bored and had nothing better to do. Not that this is much better. The guilds are fading, there aren't any RPGs here, for some reason the debate tournament has come to a standstill....*sigh* Why do I even bother anymore?


----------



## Persephone (Apr 27, 2004)

I come here because it's been a part of my life cycle...

If I don't visit either TTF or MERPG I feel like there is something missing in my day


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 27, 2004)

I came on out of daily habit and to visit all of my TTF friends. I didn't really come to see who responded to my posts, because I haven't posted much recently


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 27, 2004)

I am here, because I have a free period today. And this is what I do whenever I have a free period. I am such a dork! Yeah, oh well. But I didn't come because I was bored, but I would be bored if I didn't came. I was rather curios to see who replied to any post of mine, so I voted for that.


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 27, 2004)

A very interesting question..

For me, mostly because I'm bored right now and don't have much else to do. But usually I'm too busy to be bored, so I just come out of habit (okay.. maybe I'm a little addicted) or to check threads I've posted in.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 30, 2004)

Well....my reasons to come onto the Tolkien forum differ from day to day. 

But mostly, when I come onto the Tolkien forum now...it is more out of habit than anything else. It comes unconsciously now. 

*inside Elbereth's head*

Turn on computer ---> click on AOL ----> internet is accessed ----> check emails ----> type in "the..." (the computer usually picks up the link for TTF from there) 

It is the same thing whenever turn on the computer at home...and beleive me, when I started my new job and was allowed internet access again ...it was very hard to not sign on to TTF....but I managed it (by sheer force of will.  )


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2004)

To talk my head off.

To keep threads maintained that I feel I have a duty to maintain. . .for what sense that makes.

Because if I don't the world will turn into a giant pumpkin at midnight and I only have 43 minutes left!


----------



## Manveru (Apr 30, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> *inside Elbereth's head*
> 
> Turn on computer ---> click on AOL ----> internet is accessed ----> check emails ----> type in "the..." (the computer usually picks up the link for TTF from there)


well... with me, it's a little more "obsessive" chain reaction  i got TTF as a "starting page" so... even when i forget about visiting it (yeah, right  ) it always pops-up itself (how rude )


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 30, 2004)

I chose the last one.. My Tolkien-discussion spirit is low these days, probably partly because I'm so busy both with school and with deviantART.. So I come here mostly to check on the threads in the Prancing pony and see what's going on in the Mod forum. 
deviantART is actually the same for me these days as TTF was for me about year ago, it's my opening page and I visit it many times a day. I also like to think I hold an important position there, via my comments on peoples' work. 
But I think when the SUmmer hlidays start and I start reading the Sil and/or LotR again, I'll try to be around omre often.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2019)

I woke up to chesk in on some place of business in the USA and then came here to raise old threads from the depths of the archive basement.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2019)

This notification stuff is something they didn't have at the other two sites, except for the private message functions (and that has croaked by now on one site).


----------

